# help on coilover install



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i recently just bought some cheap coilovers on ebay... to my surprise there werent even any instructions... has anyone here installed these before?... it came with a whole bunch of O-Rings and there are a bag of screws. i have no idea what these are for. i had already dissassembled my strut when i decided not to put the coilovers on, because i didnt want to put a cheap part on wrong.. they are the "Nex Technologies" coilovers on ebay... any help would be appreciated


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i can tell you right now, even if you do get them installed they're not going to perform well. You basically wasted how ever much you paid on them because they're junk. If your going to get coilovers check the stickies at the top of the suspension and brake forum. There's good suggestions and a info there.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The stickies are a wealth of information. How is it that ground control sells thiers for $400 and someone on ebay sells them for $60 (or whatever). Caveat Emptor my friend.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah.. ive read damn near everything on this board and i know they are shitty parts, but im on a low budget, so whatever does what i want will work for me... if only i could make payments on a nice setup


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i see.. so i have to grind the lip down on the strut? no wonder that shit didnt seem to fit right.. thank god i didnt put them on


----------

